
Ask HN: It's 1954, how do you charge a cell phone? - 13of40
Someone walks into your shop with a USB-C Android mobile smart phone.  It has 45% battery life, but even offline you can see amazing things in the apps.  Not knowing the USB-C pinout, how could you charge it with contemporary equipment, without risking burning it out?
======
tiredwired
Open the phone. Take the battery out of the phone and test the output. Replace
the battery with 1954 tech. Don't bother with the USB-C port.

------
mcmisieck
About 5000 bucks? ;)

